# What alcohol do people with crohns drink?



## Crohns1992

I'm only 18 so obviously I'm (meant to be) in my prime. As I am still young I still like to go out and drink with my friends around town. 

With Crohns, as we all know drinking is debatable. But being the over optimist I am I want to suffer Crohns and drink with minimal amount of worries. 

I tend to drink socially around town once a month (after pay day). Mostly I drink spirits like whiskey, sambuka and Goldschlargger.

My question is, what do you drink, how much and does it affect your body. Thanks


----------



## scifi-enthusiast

Well with me the last time I drank I was put in the hospital 2 weeks later. So, I quit drinking altogether. It's been nearly 4 months since I've had a drop of alcohol.


----------



## MapleLeafGirl

I quit drinking too.  Just not worth it anymore.  In the past though, drinks with vodka tended to bother me way less.


----------



## Crohns08

I've had better luck with alcohols that aren't sugary. I'd also advise to stay away from beer since they have a lot of allergens in them. As always though, crohn's is trial and error, so what may do well with me, might not for you.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I drank in college, but noticed over the past several years since graduating and before I was diagnosed the smell and flavor of any type of alcohol was completely unappealing to me. I don't know if it's due to the fact that now that the social pressures to drink are gone or if it has anything to do with Crohn's. I remember the few times I did drink after college I would get a stomachache. So, perhaps I developed a distaste for alcohol because my body didn't like it!

I would say be careful with drinking. I've heard a few on here say they can have a couple drinks, but nothing over the top and not all the time. Though it depends on what medications you are on as well. Some you absolutely should not consume alcohol with. I would consult a doctor before consuming any alcohol.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Don't really drink anymore. Had a beer on my birthday back in June and that was the last. I handled it OK with my Crohn's for many years. Now not so much, and I hate feel like crap the next day.


----------



## katiesue1506

I don't drink. I'm doing enough damage to my liver with the drugs I'm on.


----------



## Claire617

Goldschlargger? Whisky? Sambuka? Friggin heck I'd be on the floor on a night out with that stuff, too much of a lightweight lol Honestly I used to get sloshed when I was in remission and didn't suffer from it at all however even though I don't suffer from it crohns wise, I'm a lot more wary now, so I tend to drink a lot less alcohol and that's been diluted with lemonade or coke just as a precaution, or pitchers from whetherspoons because they've got a load of cranberry juice etc in


----------



## Sue

Hi same here don't drink much now, but do agree re:larger full of alsorts and upsets lots of people even without Crohn's. Try alcopops in moderation thow xx


----------



## Guest555

Vodka with coke.


----------



## EthanPSU

I ussually go with the coke and rum or coke and 151. But I really drink whatever is infront of me. From beer to tequilla, ive drank it all with crohns.

Only down side I get is I need to really go to the bathroom the next morning ontop of my hangover lol but thats about it.

I am in the midst of college so I am a heavy drinker when there. And I go back in 10 days! cant wait!


----------



## Crohns1992

Well Claire you have Crohns...we are all pretty lightweight tbf, until you start with my friends XD but so far I have determined that clear spirits are safer to drink with Crohns, but if you have chocolate before it will line your stomach to stop alcohol entering the bloodstream.

Ethan, to help with your hangover in the morning have some coke once you are sovereigns enough to know what you are doing. It helps me tbh. And what is 151? 

It's a shame how many people cannot drink due to this disease. 

Thanks for all the advice all xx


----------



## scifi-enthusiast

It also helps to chug down a glass of water or two before going to sleep, but a lot of times people are too drunk to remember to.


----------



## ChefShazzy

...151??  :S  Urggggg...  

I don't drink anymore, either.  I'm not supposed to have alcohol with methotrexate.  I did have 3 drinks once while taking mtx...  and I felt so hammered and even ended up throwing up.  Not a good scene...


----------



## Crohns1992

scifi-enthusiast said:


> It also helps to chug down a glass of water or two before going to sleep, but a lot of times people are too drunk to remember to.


I used to drink water but the coke is flat, and it tastes better than water. But water is just as good


----------



## Trev

my favorite poison was Sambuka, i had a still and brewed my own, havent had a drink for 9 years because of crohns. still have some sambuka and whisky put away in case one day i can drink again.


----------



## EthanPSU

Barcadi 151....The strongest legal alcohal lol. I like the taste of it when its mixed...

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...oz3AQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

And for hangouver I usually drink Vitamin Water....Very good


----------



## dreamintwilight

In my case, I do not find it at all a shame that I don't drink anymore. I don't miss it a day!


----------



## rygon

I still drink. Find beer and whisky plays my stomach up, so stick to cider and wine now (wont drink alcopops). Will drink vodka with orange juice or coke (although dont really like coke). Still do tequila, jagers and sambuca tho.


----------



## DustyKat

^^^^Hmmmm...........that's sounding suspiciously like Roo........are you sure you two aren't hanging out together!


----------



## Astra

I hardly drink now but if I do, Vodka and lemonade or anything clear
 beer, wine and lager, or alcopop sugary crap cripples me!
I was young once ya know, I know I'm a dinosaur now, but take it easy cos you'll pay when you get to my age, prevention rather than cure, remember that!
and depending on your meds, your liver will be miserable and working overtime!


----------



## Sophia

Hiya, 

Completely understand that you want to drink every once in a while!  

I haven't been drinking for a few months as I was feeling a bit worse, but I've tried the occasional glass of wine now. I get wines that are very low in sugar, for example one of the white wines I tried had 0.3 grams per liter. I seem to be fine as long as I don't drink the whole bottle. Oh how things have changed with Crohn's!!! 

xoxo


----------



## debs1983

I drink very rare

number 1, since crohns my liver isnt fully normal
number 2, I have been diagnosed with gallstones and my liver apparantly isnt very happy 


I usually stick to my fave tia maria, usually I'm fine but about 2 wks ago gave me lots of tummy pain and wind


----------



## Chris1984

i havent had a drop in around 2 years now. but i used to drink A LOT in my younger days...it was always tequila, jagermeister and budweiser. in a night i had no problem finishing a fifth and 6-8 beers. probably 90% of the time i would be sick the next day or two but i was havin too much fun to stop. after about 5 or 6 years of drinking i just one day decided that i was going to quit because i was starting to get very sick and unhealthy....best decision ive ever made, since i quit ive been able to keep my symptoms, for the most part, under control so im pretty sure drinking was playing a toll on the crohns.


----------



## Garym85

I work for Guinness and Smirnoff so part of my daily job is to drink Guinness. 

Thankfully I dont see any side effects from Drinking alcohol- with the exception of drinking too much, Everyone sees side effects then.


----------



## ladyB

I found a shot or two of nearly anything would 'calm' my stomach down and allow me to do things and activities I normally wouldn't be able to do.
But I took it way overboard after my Gram passed away.
I did notice after I quit drinking I seemed to do much better without the alcohol.
I did'nt have as many accidents and I felt generally better.
I guess moderation is the key.


----------



## rena_isis13

I used to always drink Kaluha and coke (love that stuff mmm) but now I find myself running to the loo after the second glass. Also drank alcopops, with the same result. Now I find that I'm fine with wine (if I don't drink the whole bottle on my own) but I'm a sucker for the sweet and bubbly ones so there goes the sugar intake lol. But its only maybe once a fortnight or so, if I go out for dinner I'll have a glass or 2.


----------



## bobby.parker

Beer always seems to disagree with me, usually ok with a few pints! But I tend to be okay on liquors! I don't really drink too much my self anyways, I never intend to get drunk anyways!


----------



## magnetman

*Drinking Alcohol*

I used to drink alot of beer and since I now crohns beer is out and Burbon is in.
Beer was to hard on my system, I never drank excessively but none the less it would leave it's mark.

I'm not sure any studies were ever done with a crohns patient about the use of alcohol but if you are gont to drink, drink responsible


----------



## teeny5

I can't drink beer usually.  It makes me feel so bloated and awful.  

I usually stick to vodka and wine.


----------



## teddy

I'm an old guy, and am now at the stage where any alcohol in the house is not gonna happen unless a guest for dinner brings something.   One shot, one beer, or one glass of wine is doable,  anything more and I'll either black out or fall asleep.


----------



## jamilea

I don't know if I have an IBD yet but it could explain why just this year, I started not feeling well even drinking beer so I rarely drink now. I think that's good for me in a way but when I'm feeling at my worst, I wish I could have that buzz


----------



## shanbr

I don't drink, but remember, most "foofoo" drinks (what my husband calls fruity or anything with goodies in it) you can get in a virgin type.  No alcohol, but you still get all the yummy.  You still fight with sugar, but it is easier.  Bars have all sorts of sodas, tea, milk etc. anything you might want to drink that is normal.

I do love fruity wine and stuff, but i like to keep it alcohol free, plus the alcohol doesn't mix with most meds I am on.


----------



## Lucy

I haven't had a drink in 3 years because of the crohn's. Makes me sick within an hour from what I remember. Your young so take it easy, don't drink and drive a DUI isn't worth it. Sorry I'm a mom with 2 kids in their 20's. I do miss having a Margarita evey now and then.
Good luck
Lucy


----------



## new2crohnsMH

For me it's at the point where I'm probably about to say goodbye to drinking. I get too sick from it anymore, but I do LOVE to have a drink. There's nothing like an ice cold beer to end the day. I think I'm going to have to say goodbye to beer though and find something else since beer seems to be setting me off lately or just let it go completely, most likely let it go completely. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Aura

I drink very rarely these days and when I do I stick to red wine or bourbon.  My favourite is bourbon I so love it.  I just pretend there is no sugar and I drink it with diet drinks (ssshhhh when it comes to my diabetes).  I enjoy beer, but it does not enjoy me, same with sparkling wine.  That makes only one half of my face go red, the other side stays white - go figure that one:ytongue:


----------



## Mike

Good old Jack Daniels for me

This time of year sucks. All the pumpkin beers are out but beer just doesn't agree with me.


----------



## Aura

What are pumpkin beers?  Please tell me it is not beer made out of pumpkins?


----------



## Guest555

> Good old Jack Daniels for me


I like that too, but it's expensive.


----------



## acg101

Drinking in moderation is ok, depending on the meds one is on at the time. Vodka seems to be easier on the system, and gassy drinks are bloating


----------



## Genio

Rolling Rock is all I drink. Sometimes if I feel sick I will drink a shot of jaugermiester. it has a lot of herbs in it and can help with many bacterial infections.


----------



## treehugger

I don't drink either, but I would think stout? As they do give that to cancer patients I believe for the iron. So maybe that?
Really not sure though honey.

What about saki? Is that a natural alcohol?


----------



## mark squire

i drink guinness and find that works ok, but not to everyones taste


----------



## seaofdreams

I haven't drank in over 3 years. It's just not worth the pain, bloating and nausea afterwards lol


----------



## Zalanicht

I can't speak for someone who's currently flaring but it's not a good idea to drink whilst in a flare. I'm in a remission caused by surgery so I'm drinking every weekend drinking everything from beer to shots of 151 and I'm handling it fine without barely any side effects, and I'm on Aza. I'm pretty sure that alcohol will not make my crohn's come back just when your flaring it will def bother everything.


----------



## Liam

I'm teetotal so I don't touch a drop.

I used to drink socially, but after every drink it never ended well. Usually with me being sick for the night/next day.

The best advice for those that still want to drink, is to see what suits you. A bit of trial and error, that's the only way to know for sure what you are safe with and what you are not.

Liam


----------



## sandrayeo

i love black russian, Vodka and tia maria and diet coke yum yum, gets rid of the pain well at least for a while lol


----------



## Domas

No alchocol for me anymore and I don`t miss it at all, I must say...


----------



## MysteryLocket

huh.. I am able to drink... but the last time (a week ago) I had cherry vodka sweet/sour thingy, the lady made it too strong on vodka, not enough sweet, and no cherry flavor. It could of been just a co-winky-dink, but that night I was stuck on the toliet with a my crohn's doing a complete U turn in less than a 30 minute time period. I drank a few sips of smirknoff yesterday, and seem okay today. No more ache than normal. 
I'm thinking alcohol just depends indiviudal with this.. and what meds your on too. Make sure none of them have interactions with alcohol. 
As I always say in the past month, everything is a test and trial. You'll know your 'progress report' shortly afterwards. I am also gonna try the same drink at my friends mom's house (Cause she makes good ones), and see if it repeats the same incident. If it does I'm gonna just drop vodka out of my list of haves all together. lol.
some advice would be to keep pain meds handy for if it does cause it to flare up badly.. start out slow so you don't drink a whole glass, then end up finding it caused a lot more than a glass worth of flare up. (keep in mind, it is not wise to drink and take any pain meds though. so make sure you have it spaced out correctly- depending on the med and the dose it diffrers how long it is hanging out in your liver, and how strong it is also is a depending factor.) ... Like with anything that goes down the mouth, that your not sure about, just be weary, and take it in moderations until you know how your body reacts.  hope this helps some.


----------



## Miss Spencer

I don’t have Crohns, but Ulcerative Colitis and drinking gives me the same problems. I had to give up beer, premixes, sherry, port, gin, vodka, whiskey and other drinks along the same line. I discovered that wheat and gluten upsets my bowels terribly, so beer was one of the first drinks I had to give up. Spirits and fortified wines just felt too harsh, so they were the next to go.

Until recently I have been able to drink wine as long as I kept it in moderation. If I drank too much or too often it would really make me flare and ill. But recently I have been having major problems with the preservative 220 that is found in most wine. So I have been drinking organic vegan friendly preservative-free or low preservative wine with no problems. The only problem being limited choice, as very few wineries make wine without 220.


----------



## Persian

I quit drinking because of Crohn's. I also quit smoking. Just not worth it. Last alcoholic drink was when I was ringing in the new year (2010) and my last smoke was the last monday of April, 2010


----------



## Nyx

Since my surgery, I can drink whatever I want.  I'm a rye and coke drinker...


----------



## lizzi2112

I never was able to drink beer it made me so sick. I always had Jack and Coke till now i cant even handle that. I can handle shots of jack fine but the coke bothers me now. I only go out maybe once every 2 -3 months. Its just not worth it feeling like crap that night and the next day.


----------



## whoami24601

This is going to sound odd, but if I go out and drink Pabst Blue Ribbon I feel GREAT the day after.  No tummy grumbles...nothing. 

Also, don't make fun of me for drinking PBR.  I am classy, I promise


----------



## violetcreams

None. Think it would just about kill me!!!


----------



## 2thFairy

whoami24601 said:


> This is going to sound odd, but if I go out and drink Pabst Blue Ribbon I feel GREAT the day after.  No tummy grumbles...nothing.
> 
> Also, don't make fun of me for drinking PBR.  I am classy, I promise


That's Frank's drink of choice!! (Blue Velvet, 1986)


----------



## vonfunk

whoami24601 said:


> Also, don't make fun of me for drinking PBR.  I am classy, I promise


I'm not really a fan of American beer.  But a cold PBR on a hot summer's day is quite refreshing.  It's the same refreshment you'd get from drinking a lemonade.

it's just satisfying.


----------



## juiceit

Beer, wine, shots.

Stay away from mixed drinks (ie sugar water added) and don't get drunk too often 

Try Guinness.  It's a little less carbonated and slightly lower alcohol content.  You'll get over the taste if you haven't already.


----------



## FireflyX

I'm doing trial and error at the moment. Beer and Larger give me bad wind and diarrhoea and Cider makes me poop blood. Will try Vodka and Whisky next. 

Very sad how we have to suffer for enjoying ourselves


----------



## juiceit

FireflyX said:


> I'm doing trial and error at the moment. Beer and Larger give me bad wind and diarrhoea and Cider makes me poop blood. Will try Vodka and Whisky next.
> 
> Very sad how we have to suffer for enjoying ourselves


Question - when you get gas and diarrhea from beer, what do you eat with it?


----------



## FireflyX

juiceit said:


> Question - when you get gas and diarrhea from beer, what do you eat with it?


 Depends really. I couldn't target certain foods but beer and spicy food is lethal to me... well spicy food is bad enough on it's own :shifty-t:


----------



## eilsew

I'm recently diagnosed with Crohn's but have had a huge problem with champagne as long as I can remember.  My doc seems to think that my bad 'hangovers' (12 hours of puking bile) was actually the Crohn's.  I've never seemed to have a problem with red wine, rum, or vodka..so long as I stick to one.  It's the mixing that screws me up.


----------



## -jayson-

sticking with the light beers and not getting plastered is about all i can do.  If i have a glass of wine im in bed the next day.  Ive also noticed that sugary shots like anything with redbull make for a bad day.  Atleast most states that are legalizing medical marijuana are making it really easy for people with crohns to get a prescription


----------



## FireflyX

haha you can get medical marijuana for crohns? I want to live in the states now


----------



## Crohnorado

In Colorado we get Medical Marijuana for "Chronic Pain."  If they write Crohn's on the doctors rec you can get denied by the Health Dept.  But, Crohn's does cause me Chronic Pain, so I got one!

As far as the drinking, that's been pretty tough for me so far, I was just diagnosed in July, so I'm still trying to figure everything out.... It seems like the sugary rum and vodka drinks are really hard on my digestion while whiskey and red wine seem a little better.  I am on mesalamine, so I guess I can drink, I was on Imuran for about three weeks and was told not to drink while on that.  That fried my liver pretty good....... I am glad to be off that crap!


----------



## kildare crohnie

which is worse white or red wine?


----------



## FireflyX

> As far as the drinking, that's been pretty tough for me so far, I was just diagnosed in July, so I'm still trying to figure everything out.... It seems like the sugary rum and vodka drinks are really hard on my digestion while whiskey and red wine seem a little better. I am on mesalamine, so I guess I can drink, I was on Imuran for about three weeks and was told not to drink while on that. That fried my liver pretty good....... I am glad to be off that crap!


 I think when drinking sugar causes more of a problem for us than the alcohol. Straight vodka or Whiskey would be better than say... whiskey and coke or a vodka based sugary drink. That's what I've picked up on but we're all different.



> which is worse white or red wine?


 I've seen a lot of people with crohns swear by red wine but I'm not really a wine drinker so somebody else will probably give a better answer


----------



## MADiMarc

Vodka.  All others seem to really kick the Crohn's in for me.

I know others have said this but PLEASE be careful with drinking and the meds you are currently taking.


----------



## icEE

I do not drink much at all, but when I do I have no problem drinking Jack. Even though I wasnt told drinking would be an issue with my Crohn's, I dont think drinking on a regular basis would be beneficial. Especially since every trip to the ER usually includes the questions Do you Smoke?, Do you Drink?


----------



## archie

I agree with the sugary drinks redbull is a complete no no and i used to love the stuff, vodka and pomegrate juice seems ok so far but not too much.  Strange enough when i was really sick i craved guiness, must've been the iron in it as I don't ever drink the stuff!!!


----------



## lynx

I have an occasional...i mean like once in a blue moon glass of rum straight up.  Usually dark rum.  I also enjoy wines and the rare champagne..if its Bollinger. Im picky lol.


----------



## CyCrohn'sGuy

I had a Bacardi & Coke last weekend.  My first alcoholic drink in one year or so.  It was awful and gave me a slamming headache.


----------



## Guinness

mark squire said:


> i drink guinness and find that works ok, but not to everyones taste


same as meself hence the username :beerchug:


----------



## rygon

sounds good, love guiness but havent had it in a while and wasnt going to after realising that ale plays hell with me.

Find white wine better (like the taste more) but dont have any bad effects from either the day after


----------



## Guinness

rygon said:


> sounds good, love guiness but havent had it in a while and wasnt going to after realising that ale plays hell with me.
> 
> Find white wine better (like the taste more) but dont have any bad effects from either the day after


your in luck then mate..Guinness is a stout :beerchug: not sayin it will defo work but worth a try


----------



## archie

Guinness said:


> your in luck then mate..Guinness is a stout :beerchug: not sayin it will defo work but worth a try


it was all I could stomach at one point... and it's good for your hair so really it should be available on prescription!!:thumright:


----------



## Astra

Guinness stops nose bleeds too!
They used to give it to patients in hospital way back in the old days!
Good for iron, I like it with a shot of blackcurrant.


----------



## ThanksP

I can only drink white wine (Chardonnay).  Red wine is too rich for my stomach and makes me ill after one glass, plus, purple teeth look funny on me  

But I've noticed the last few times I have drank, I get really ill.  I just don't think I can drink anymore and that makes me sad.  I LOVE a good glass of wine but it's looking like its just not worth it anymore.


----------



## kildare crohnie

is anyone actually able to drink and not suffer from it


----------



## archie

yep but i think the steroids mask the symptoms because before i was on meds drink would've made me worse.


----------



## don1jones

I have found that any type of alcoholic drinks effects me and my crohns. Just have to decid-- is it worth it. Most times I have had a couple of drinks--I felt bad the next day and the next. Wish there was a drink that didn't make matters worse. If there is one--I haven't found it. Just best to stay away from it.


----------



## stefan

kildare crohnie said:


> is anyone actually able to drink and not suffer from it


Apparently more than I should given I'm on methotrexate!

While on the methotrexate, I was told 1 or 2 standard drinks a week, at most 3. I've (accidentally!) exceeded 4.5 in one night and had no issues to speak of, perhaps my Germany ancestry helped a bit!  I've yet to ask my physicians opinion of this, but my LFTs have been flawless to date.

I've tried a few different drinks, even the odd tequila shot, with no issues to speak of yet, but maybe I'm an exception, even with the methotrexate, and I take care not to overdo it.

*Anyone on medications should seek the advice of their physician/pharmacist before consuming any alcohol.*

This is especially true if taking *methotrexate* where even otherwise healthy patients must enforce moderation strictly, or *Flagyl (metronidazole)* which is contraindicated entirely


----------



## Welsh-bird

My tolerance levels have certainly dropped this year, just putting it down to the never ending flare! But it hasn't stopped me knocking back the Shiraz, It's my weakness! Did have to leave it off for 3 months earlier this year due to it being contraindicated with my Ciclosporin, but the first glass following the treatment was like pure nectar!


----------



## kildare crohnie

man i miss going out on the piss with my mates...


----------



## KellyMc

I was drinking alot around the time I was diagnosed. I new it was killing me, but I was at a low point and didn't care. It got so bad though that I had to quit...nothing like almost pooping your pants to make you wake up. Now that I have been on meds and am doing better I will have a few drinks once in a while. I never liked beer. I have either mixed drinks, wine or smirnoff.


----------



## Jessica

Wine or Sangria is good with me.  So long as it's not more than 2 glasses in a few hours.  If so, I've found that some bread or fries help. Don't ask me how.

I have to be more careful on how many drinks with vodka & redbull.  Now they've turned into sips from my significant other's drink.


----------



## Josephine

Sweet White wine that when I feel comfortable to drink.


----------



## Mountaingem

None, tummy can't handle it, neither can my liver


----------



## maxibear

went out to a bar and ordered a ensure and a gatoraid. no  ensure, but i had a gatoraid. i do miss a nice cold pabst blue ribbon, but that aint happening


----------



## Josephine

Josephine said:


> Sweet White wine that when I feel comfortable to drink.


I had 4 small to med glasses in 1 week but had not drink for aleast 4 years.


----------



## Grumbly-Guts

I don't drink very much anymore either (maybe 3x a year).  No beer, kills me.  I can however drink vodka mixed with a clear pop or light juice.  I can also drink margaritas (with triple sec and tequila), can even tolerate a few shots of teq.  I will go to the bathroom like mad the next day no matter what kind of alcohol I drink, but I find these two and a cheap red wine lol.  For some reason the more expensive the more they hurt me, the cheaper they are the better on my guts...and wallet!  lol
Had met someone in hopsital a few yrs ago that said if the alcohol is made from a plant it tends to be better on the guts.  Never quite understood but he was married to a nutritionist/dietician and said to research the alcohol to make sure it comes from plants?  I dunno.  I might actually go do that later! lol

GG


----------



## bry33

hmm ive never had any problem with alcohol (my mom started me when i was 13...crazy mom) but when i drink its only on occasion like new years b-day graduation when i do drink its mixed drinks with vodka...thats the only think i will drink


----------



## Nytefyre

maxibear said:


> went out to a bar and ordered a ensure and a gatoraid. no  ensure, but i had a gatoraid. i do miss a nice cold pabst blue ribbon, but that aint happening


Okay that is some funny s**t!  :rof:


----------



## Lisa

I'm bad....sitting here with a glass of Labatts' Light.....hoping I'll be able to sleep past 3am.....unlike last night!.....


----------



## Ian

I like this thread! I was almost ashamed to admit to being a CD sufferer who drinks... until now 

I was diagnosed 5 years ago and for the first 4 of those 5 years I could binge drink to my heart's content and suffer nothing but the expected after-effects that EVERYONE experiences from drinking too much. A year ago though I had my worst flare and my diagnosis was changed from UC to CD, and since then I've found that heavy drinking no longer causes the standard 'HOP' as me an my friends call it (Hang-over poo lol), but instead I shit through the eye of a needle. It's like turning on a tap! Most of the time that happens a couple of times the next day and then I'm back to normal, but I've had a few instances of blood appearing in the bowl... so I don't think I can handle the same amount now. If I really over do it I feel like I'm running the risk of flaring. I am only a student for 6 more months so both the opportunity and urge and drink heavily will diminish significantly once I graduate! I'm trying to be more sensible NOW though as I'd hate to set myself back...

It's interesting that people find different alcoholic drinks have different effects. I always thought beer would be safer than spirits because spirits are so much stronger, but a lot of people are saying otherwise! I might have to do some experimenting. I usually drink both on a night out; maybe if I stick to one on night, then the other another night, I'll see if one of them is more tolerable. Luckily a few beers or glasses of wine, besides making me tipsy, doesn’t affect me at all - Crohn's or otherwise - so drinking socially isn't a problem. It's getting bladdered that takes it's toll! And people shouldn't be doing it anyway... (but it's so much fun lol).

Unfortunately my favourite mixer is Vodka and Red Bull - alcohol, caffeine, sugar and e-numbers?! That's gotta be bad for me even if I don't feel it. Why can't I can't drunk off a Shandy?!


----------



## vonfunk

Ian said:


> Why can't I can't drunk off a Shandy?!


It depends on how big of a shandy.

And I change my previous answer if I had one.  All of them, I drink all the alcohols.

I don't have a sweet tooth, it's really more of a beer tooth.


----------



## Ian

vonfunk said:


> It depends on how big of a shandy.


Very true, although I think one big enough might be too much fluid for one stomach!



vonfunk said:


> All of them, I drink all the alcohols.


Yes. This is my answer also.
Except Guinness. I shit brown water already, I don't need to drink it.


----------



## vonfunk

Ian said:


> Very true, although I think one big enough might be too much fluid for one stomach!


That's loser talk. You won't get anywhere with that attitude.


----------



## ameslouise

Grumbly-Guts said:


> Had met someone in hopsital a few yrs ago that said if the alcohol is made from a plant it tends to be better on the guts.


Isn't all alcohol essentially made from plants???  Grapes, hops, juniper berries, potatoes, barley, corn etc etc???


----------



## vonfunk

All alcohol is made from plants in some form.  90% of alcohol is made from grain products, the rest is generally fruit based in some way, either the actual fruit or the seeds.


----------



## ameslouise

I was worried about drinking while taking metho - since my liver is getting tested every month, I thought maybe putting extra strain on it from booze would be bad....

I just got the green light from my doc today for drinking "occassionally and in moderation."  He said, "Dude, it already sucks to have Crohns, I'm not going to take booze away from you, too."  This was after he had already dropped two F bombs during my exam.  Nice!


----------



## teddy

*alcohol and crohns*

I may be the senior member here so my take on alcohol could prove informative.  Just one glass of iced vodka rocks before and into dinner makes the evening just beautiful..   Then water with whatever is left on the plate.  Lots of water basically.  Now, who out there has side effects on remicade like I?   ainful arthritis in the hands..   almost debilitating at times and it prevents good stuff from happening...Tennis. playing my saxohone, ...Has remicade ever given any of you young'uns the same side effects.....anything herbal to recommend........

ted in Los Angeles

PS an old guy needs some  guidance for a change...


----------



## teddy

another question.... How do I get my picture up instead of teddy?


----------



## Guest9283

Drinking is never wise with crohn's. I don't do it anymore. However if you do find yourself drinking, just remember to drink a LOT of water before you go to bed. Alchol is a diuretic, and pulls water from you, leaving you dehydrated. That is why you get a hangover in the morning. Having crohn's, you run the risk of becoming dehydrated as it is, so make sure to get that water in, before bed, post drinking.


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

Drinking just gives me extra diarrhea the next day while in remission. But since I've been in a flare, I can't stand the thought of alcohol. I'm nauseous a lot and have no desire to drink. Kinda sucks when we hit the club. I never realized how boring it was sober. LOL


----------



## Andy108

I have UC, and even the smallest amount of alcohol (a beer) causes bleeding, so I try to never touch it. From my experience, if I actually get properly drunk my disease comes out of remission or flares up horribly.


----------



## spingirl

I am reading about how everyone feels so bad drinking...I actually have the opposite happen.  Even if I am in the middle of a flare...if I go out to dinner and have a cocktail (beer, wine is usually it)...I don't go to the bathroom at all...maybe when I get home but usually not much at all!  I don't drink often and I am sure it is because my system calms down. I keep telling my doctor to give me something for anxiety. Maybe that would help. He won't do it. I don't know why.  If this is how I react to alcohol...I don't see why not. I don't drink often because I have 2 kids and I know eventually it will do more harm than good but...I wonder sometimes...


----------



## pjmel

I have CD, have had for about 13 years. I have always been a bit of a drinker, I used to drink rum and coke, that was the only alcoholic drink I had. I have gone off that now and I drink Southern Comfort and coke. Lately, however,  I have been getting asthma whenever I drink (this could be a side effect of the humira but my gi said possibly 'alcohol induced asthma?). Also, the next day is not pretty, many trips to the loo and sometimes blood. My goal at the moment is to cut right back and possibly find something else that won't upset my crohns so much (don't like my chances there tho!).


----------



## Kordain

Ive found that Lager, any light coloured beer etc that isnt produced along the lines of the european purity rules is really bad for me. The darker and better prepared the beer then the better it is on me.

I do drink Guiness occaisionally but the main drink i have found that has absolutely no affect on me (that is not a recommendation, just an observation!) is Gin and Tonic   thats pretty much all i drink now if i drink coz ive really reduced the amount i do since having my last flare.  I prob only have 5 drinks if i go out now and thats less than once a week but i seem to be able to stomach a G&T 

im really suprised no one else has mentioned it.


----------



## LOSTnut

I haven't noticed anything with regards to drinking, well -- before the surgery. Since then I haven't had a drink but I sure miss a small beer (Coronita) once in a while. Surprisingly enough I could handle Long Island Teas very well.
And, for the hangover we have ResQWater here in AZ which really helps with the headache and queasy stomach after drinking too much. I actually just tried it for the headache that wasn't drinking related and it worked. Love that stuff and am sorry that it still isn't available wide spread. They do have a website though: www.resqwater.com


----------



## spingirl

LOSTnut, perhpas I should PM you since this isn't related to the thread but i am just curious. You had failed colostomy/resection and they are doing another one? How did this one fail?  Because you have symptoms again?  It hasn't been that long...curious how they can tell so soon its failed... and what are they doing differently with this next one?  You poor thing. If this is a recent photo of you - you look really good.  At least in AZ you don't have to worry about low vitamin D!!!  We are on the same meds.  I am going to have to check out that resqwater!!!


----------



## JGrass

*Drinking...*

I've done some of my best drinking since I had my ileostomy in place. I turned 21, and started drinking. I still drink to this day and now I'm 28. I drink probably once to twice a week. I don't drink till I'm drunk, but I will have about 4 beers each time I drink. I don't notice anything the next day, or even during the moment for that matter. What is the risk? Being dehydrated is something that happens to anyone that drinks. I drink about 64oz of water a day to begin with.


----------



## paxifaxi

I think I can handle most alcohol fine. Of course I get hung-over the next day, but anyone without Crohns does that as well. There has been times that beer has given me D, but sometimes alcohol have the opposite effect on me. It calms my stomach or something, and I don't need to go to the bathroom until the next day. I have a couple of glasses of red wine every friday and that seems just fine to me.


----------



## Octagon

I drink a tiny bit every now and then.  Before  I was diagnosed I found that drinking caused my joints to flare up and stiffen.  So not drinking was worth being able to walk the next day. So when i was feeling good i drank a bit every now and then. And that was fine. Now I'm on drugs that may hurt my liver so drinking is out.


----------



## ManU_Fan

Hard Liquor does not bother me at all (huge JD fan), but beer gives me all kinds of problems, mostly gives me lots of gas and fills my stomach up...since I play hockey a lot and gotta go with for the boys for at least 1 drink after playing, so when I have beer, I pour some Salt in it, this takes away most of the carbonation and this way I can handle a pint of beer with not many problems.   

:beerchug:


----------



## Craigsmum

It's an oldie again!!  Once-upon-a-time I loved JD and coke just loved it but now, I'm a non drinker as I'd look awful and feel like ..............  Everything in moderation you young ones out there, keep it under control for the sake of your health in the short and long term.  Don't undo the good that the doctors have done for you and for those who care deeply about you, your family and friends and us lot who care about you too xx


----------



## hainman

i drink lager mostlyor if im in-house i'll have red wine and im generaly okbut the hangovers due to the meds can be a right blinder.sometimes i feel like ive been been on a 2day bender and only had 3beers and when ive drank loads i feel ok(so i drink loads lol)i have the odd whiskey to or sailor jerry rum and coke,but due to having a 3 year old i have to get up at the weekends with her so its no fun at 7 in the morning with a hangover.........


----------



## Jazz

I seem to be ok with ciders.  Have tried quite a few different ones with no problems.  Beer not so good though I haven't tried any of the dark beers.  Seem ok with vodka and soda and sometime ok with red wine and sometimes not.


----------



## num1habsfan

I learned the hard wat tonight that an untreated flare plus alcohol iis a NO-NO :X. Have barely been able to sleep and have almost vomited twice already during the night from pain :/. 

So my tip for all others flaring without any meds is to NOT drink!


----------



## Mark63

Hi,

Yes I have Crohn's and yes I like an occasional drink. I've always enjoyed real ale (dark beer), but to be honest there are few if any that I can drink without paying for it the next day with diarrhea. Cider seems to be much better. 

These days I tend to stick to drinking a glass of wine with a meal or an occasional scotch. In fact, I would go as far to say that I find this a definite benefit after having spent a day at work in pain most of the time!

Mark


----------



## e13 boy

I had to give up having a beer following right sided hemi 13 years ago.I had a real battle with dreaded D due to the op',i found having a beer made it even worse so i've never had a beer since.
As a young man in my 20's (single) it knocked my social life dead ~ but then you find out what other people are really all about.All these years on i think i am a much better person for that experience


----------



## FireflyX

> As a young man in my 20's (single) it knocked my social life dead ~ but then you find out what other people are really all about.


I'm 20 now and I know I wouldn't even have a social life it it wasn't for alcohol. It worries me a lot that I might have to give it up if my crohns gets any worse


----------



## freespirit

I wouldnt be bothered if i never drank again, to be honest I've grown out of it, started too early anyway!! Naughty me!! Only thing is, none have my friends have grown out of it!! lol x


----------



## num1habsfan

FireflyX said:


> I'm 20 now and I know I wouldn't even have a social life it it wasn't for alcohol. It worries me a lot that I might have to give it up if my crohns gets any worse


Honey there is more to life than just alcohol. You will know this some day...and if it makes you ill then maybe you do need to cut alcohol out entirely :/


----------



## FireflyX

> Honey there is more to life than just alcohol. You will know this some day...and if it makes you ill then maybe you do need to cut alcohol out entirely :/


 Indeed there is but as well as crohns I have Aspergers so socialising with no alcohol wouldn't really be possible for me.


----------



## freespirit

Alcohol is so over rated. I hate how it is the main focus of British society. I've had my days drinking but there is definitely so much more to life. Besides, hangovers suck lol


----------



## Nytefyre

freespirit said:


> Alcohol is so over rated. I hate how it is the main focus of British society. I've had my days drinking but there is definitely so much more to life. Besides, hangovers suck lol


I agree, drinking's overrated. There's always my old girlfriend MJ!  :lol2:


----------



## freespirit

Mj? Am i being thick? Lol x


----------



## Nytefyre

Sorry, haha.

Mary Jane, my Chronic Mistress.


----------



## AndiGirl

"Last dance with Mary Jane, one more time to kill the pain . . ."  Sorry Nytefyre, I had to.  LOL!

I was born and raised in a religion that forbids the use of alcohol; so what did I do when I left home for college?  I partied with my friends.  I was a typical college girl.   Alcohol didn't affect me badly in my younger days.  I used to attribute it to my Irish and Russian heritage.  Everybody knows that there's a lot of drinking that goes on in those countries.  It caught up to me, and I started feeling too lousy to even want a sip.  I'm back to church and have given up alcohol in any form.  It's not worth the pain to me.


----------



## Texas

*Soda and lime??*



FireflyX said:


> I'm 20 now and I know I wouldn't even have a social life it it wasn't for alcohol. It worries me a lot that I might have to give it up if my crohns gets any worse


I know what you mean here. It is frustrating to go out with friends and everyone is drinking and you can't. I'm a bit older- 26- but my friends still drink on the weekends and may of my friends are getting married so there are bachelorrette parties, weddings, etc. 

The good news is, I've been doing pretty well and have been able to add alcohol back into my life with the okay from my doctor. (Read below for a funny story.) But when I couldn't handle alcohol I would order tonic water and lime when I was out or at someone's house. This kept my hands occupied, tasted a little fancier than water, and looks like a drink so it keeps people from asking "Why aren't you drinking?" or "Would you like a drink?" and then you having to answer awkwardly. 

I actually met my doctor (who has been a life saver) through a family friend and I see him at social events from time to time. This past weekend we were at a wedding and we ended up in the bar line at the same time. He was standing in front of me and asked me what I was drinking to get it from the bar. We both had to laugh given the situation.


----------



## Laney1983

*None*

I stopped drinking alcohol altogether about a year before I was diagnosed.


----------



## lizzy16

This is a strange one, but does anyone ever get a red face rash from drinking? I have gotten this only maybe 3 times in the years before I got sick, but in the last few weeks I have drunk twice (2 ciders the first time, 2 beers the second), and my face went hot and flushed and broke out in patches of red (really unattractive!) It went away both times within about half an hour, has this happened to anyone else? It may be ingredients in the alcohol, or the fact that I've increased my Pred from 20 to 35mg recently. That it's happened to me on rare occasions before I got sick makes me think it might be a slight intolerance to certain types of alcohol. I have been laying off the booze since my diagnosis as I've been in a flare ever since, but I have been feeling a lot better on the increased Pred so thought I'd give it a go. Tummy-wise, I did feel a bit off the next day (more bms and feeling sluggish and tired) so maybe I'll just stick to virgin mojitos* for a little longer. 

*I know they're full of sugar, but the virgin mojito is just the greatest. Thing. Ever.


----------



## Kip1

Rarely drink now but my hubby made some slow gin over the winter & had my 1st glass last night for a treat.
It was Delicious!!!!


----------



## System-X

A real man's drink - a glass of chardonnay!


----------



## hurla31

I have to say alcohol doesn't affect me at all. I usually drink vodka with soda water, white wine, and jager. The next day i have a typical hangover, but thats it.


----------



## Chrismac

lizzy16 said:


> This is a strange one, but does anyone ever get a red face rash from drinking? I have gotten this only maybe 3 times in the years before I got sick, but in the last few weeks I have drunk twice (2 ciders the first time, 2 beers the second), and my face went hot and flushed and broke out in patches of red (really unattractive!) It went away both times within about half an hour, has this happened to anyone else?


Lizzy, I get this too. I hate it SO much. I get it when I am taking the Pred also. I think because the Pred stops your blood vessels from constricting (is that right?) and so when you go red is stays for longer. I'd get it if I laugh too much and the room is really warm.

I can't drink red wine, for the above reason and also because one glass will mess up my stomach for a whole day. I seem to be ok with beer, thank goodness, and the occasional Scotch or Sherry.

I don't drink vodka based drinks, never really been a fan. Love a G&T.


----------



## Samboi

I don't drink alcohol at all. 
Drank plenty when I was younger. 
Out of the habit now. 
I'm also concerned about how it might effect my CD. I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## tots

Sitting in a room full of people getting drunk was enough to make me never want to drink. I never saw it as adding anything positive to my life. Then I was diagnosed with Chrons. I have to put enough in my body I can't control. I physically can't control the way I feel alot of the time so I never saw a reason to anthing more to my body I couldn't control.


----------



## Mr Bedfordshire

Beer/lager is a definite no no for me! It makes me feel dreadful the day after with bad, aching guts and an increase in the amount of times I go to the loo.

I went out one night over the Easter break and drank nothing but gin & tonics (yes, very masculine i know) and felt absolutely fine the next day and was even in the garden before midday doing bits and bobs?! 

Hit the booze hard during my younger days where I would go out thurs,fri,sat and Sunday but now I simply don't have the energy, time, money or real need to drink and/or go out.


----------



## lizzy16

Well I experimented this weekend with a few glasses of white wine on Friday night at home, and a few (okay, four!) gin and tonics out with friends on Saturday night - no red face rash thank goodness, maybe beer and cider brings it out in me. Anyway I do have D today but that's to be expected, drinking two nights in a row I wouldn't be able to completely get away with it! But at least there's no hangover, just a few extra trips to the "office".. All in moderation though. I like drinking "virgin" drinks because it's a cheap night out!


----------



## yeldarb49

I have drank since a teenager.  When first diagnosed, I quit drinking, well and eating for a long time.  

Humour, theory, call it what you will but as Alcohol is an immunosupressive and Crohn's is a disease of the imune system going crazy, if ur gut can handle alcohol it is probably better then methotrexate...that drug is SCARY.  (NOT A RECOMMENDATION TO DRINK)  I have 18 years of remiision 8 with no drugs other then alcohol, two years without alcohol due to diabetes not crohns.

Yeldarb


----------



## Aura

lizzy16 said:


> This is a strange one, but does anyone ever get a red face rash from drinking? I have gotten this only maybe 3 times in the years before I got sick, but in the last few weeks I have drunk twice (2 ciders the first time, 2 beers the second), and my face went hot and flushed and broke out in patches of red (really unattractive!) .


Yep, it happens to me too.  With sparkling wine I go red on one half of my face and the other half stays white.  On red or white wine I go red in the whole face.  Beer and cider I am ok on.  But the best drink for no reaction for me is bourbon and coke zero.


----------



## Guest2383

About the only alcohol that I cannot tolerate is red wine. Sad really because I enjoyed a decent drop of Aussie plonk!

 I am a moderate drinker and brew my own beer. Commercial ales are not my cup of tea and at least I know what ingredients go into my own ale. Home brew is also a cost effective exercise

Generally, I find that a couple of beers and a glass of white wine have no impact on my condition. I also find glass of the turps works as a relaxant in stressful times.


But that if my two cents worth and others may have a different view.

Bottoms Up!
Merv


----------



## nikimazur

I love my craft beers, and mixology, and was a bar manager for two years, specializing in craft beers and spirits. I even was a rep for a distributor. I find they my problem is that since I do have some Crohn's in my tummy, that I alcohol likes to come up as soon as it goes down....if it manages to stay down, the next day I pay for it miserably. I have zero idea how I survived being in a sorority in college, but then again this was before my Crohn's diagnosis...I just thought I couldn't handle my liquor hehe.

At this point I'm more of a taster.. I have a sip or two to satisfy myself then donate the drink to a friend haha


----------



## JakeL

I like Vodka, but granted my body hurts like none other after drinking.


----------



## ThankGoodness

My doctor doesn't want me to drink any alcohol.  He explained that it causes loss of various minerals and vitamins and because I already have trouble absorbing them, I'm just making the problem worse.  Makes sense but I sure do miss my nightly glass of wine (or three).


----------



## BayAreaChronie

Has anyone been told not to drink if on Humira or other Biologics?

Since being on Humira I stopped drinking just from fear of drug interaction to the liver.
Not sure of actual crohns effects on me since i just didnt want to take the chance. But seems many here can handle rum and coke or something on the lighter end and not do beers instead. And if it is a beer, than either a blonde light beer or a gluten free if available.


----------



## Guest2383

ThankGoodness said:


> My doctor doesn't want me to drink any alcohol.  He explained that it causes loss of various minerals and vitamins and because I already have trouble absorbing them, I'm just making the problem worse.  Makes sense but I sure do miss my nightly glass of wine (or three).


Over the years I have never been cautioned about alcohol intake. Seems that you have a Doctor that might be a bit of a wowser! Really I think that it comes down to a commonsense approach, unless there is evidence of liver problems.Frankly, I would continue with your evening tipple or change your doctor!:smile:


----------



## 2thFairy

BayAreaChronie said:


> Has anyone been told not to drink if on Humira or other Biologics?
> 
> Since being on Humira I stopped drinking just from fear of drug interaction to the liver.
> Not sure of actual crohns effects on me since i just didnt want to take the chance. But seems many here can handle rum and coke or something on the lighter end and not do beers instead. And if it is a beer, than either a blonde light beer or a gluten free if available.


While I was on Remicade, I did ask about drinking alcohol and was told there would be no adverse interaction with those two.


----------



## bangarang

None, never been a big fan of putting junk in my body.


----------



## momofzach

I find that a super light beer like Michelob Ultra, or a glass or two of cabernet are fine, as long as I don't over-do it. I usually don't have any alcohol close to bedtime, and that helps too. Of course I'm not as young as I once was-haha


----------



## PVail

Cant drink at all now . really miss having a pint now and then . Beer really makes me very nauseous even after a glass. Would love to know just why that is . As I can remember the very day that I first noticed that the beer wasnt happening. : ( 
Can have a glass of wine as long as its with a meal ,but on its own ; (
Anybody actually know why this happens with alcohol.


----------



## Ya noy

PVail said:


> Anybody actually know why this happens with alcohol.


Probably because alcohl is technically a poison.


----------



## BayAreaChronie

So in general, seems the majority who asked were informed there might not be any issue as long as the individual can tolerate the alcohol?
And of the picks:
Light beer
Gluten Free Beer
A glass of Wine
Mixed shot - 2 max (rum/vodka)


----------



## Lisa

I'm finishing a glass of orange vodka, orangecello, juice and seltzer...over did out the other night though, just 2 tonight!


----------



## JoFowler

I have stopped drinking completely.  I used to drink quite regularly, mostly beer, and I could kick myself now, because though I didn't know I had crohn's, it was clear how much beer bothered me and yet I accepted it.  

It is enough for me to hear that alcohol an be a main trigger, and knowing the way is makes me feel(terrible) and also I am taking Remicade and Imuran, I don't think I should add alcohol to the mix!  

At 41 yrs old, I have done enough drinking and really (mostly) don't miss it.  I get a whiff of delicious beer sometimes though and then mourn it for awhile lol Summer will be a big trial though!!  No deck beers? lol

My step brothers both have crohn's and they both indulge.  One says it really bothers him but I guess he just does it anyway, and the other-I am not too sure if it bothers him.

My philosophy is we can't expect Doctors to gives us their help and family and friends their support-if we don't take the steps to help ourselves!


----------



## BeccaH

I've recently had some new findings...

Wine - NO, never again. I drank some (a fair bit) and suffered from the worst heartburn I have ever had. It woke me up at night for at least 4 nights after.

Spirits - This weekend I was on spirits. Handeled them quite well, bit of a funny stomach Sunday morningoo:. Then experiencing a bit of mucus (sorry).

Cider - Love it but it makes me bloat and is very uncomfortable. If I drink cider it is just when I fancy one on a night in.


----------



## timunm

Beer is the worst for my system. I have been in remission for a couple years, with only the occasional flare up (right now ouch) and clear liquor is a safe bet for me. Def no-no's are any hoppy beers. The next morning is agony, even in remission for me...


----------



## Agent X20

I'm not a big drinker. As a general rule I only drink when in sight of the Med (that's the Mediterranean Sea... not the Medical Centre)


----------



## mal-ileus

I drink every day before dinner.  usually a couple of glasses of wine.  it doesn't seem to make a difference, and i certainly don't want to give it up!


----------



## lizzy16

It's been about 6 months since I last posted about this topic, now when I'm in remission I can handle alcohol - Gin and Tonic is the best for a night out, a few beers is okay (especially light or blonde beers which don't bloat as much as full strength), and wine is good in small amounts, say with dinner. I always make sure to eat something if I know I'm having a drink and also drink plenty of water. 

When my Crohn's flares up obviously certain foods make me feel worse and I will stay away from alcohol - I took a bottle of "fake" shiraz (alcohol removed) to an engagement party at the weekend and no-one noticed the difference, then stuck to soda water and lime at the pub afterward. Just had to put up with how annoying my mates get after a few drinks and think, "Gosh, do I really sound like that too??"


----------



## slowhand

Yes. I still drink. And I drink whisky. There is no right answer. Regular Coca Cola gets me sick, half a bottle of Jack Daniel's does not.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

don't do alcohol because I don't need anything else to harm my liver or seriously interact with my Crohn's medication. Cranberry juice, 7 UP, tea, water....stuff that's good for me.

Why drink something that's harmful anyway??


----------



## xxjemmamxx

I don't drink alcohol at all any more as it's easy for me to give up anyway as I've never been much of a drinker. For the record it makes me feel awful anyway and usually always makes me throw up so drinking alcohol is the last thing I want to do.


----------



## lblair

The last time I drank was in March had 2 drinks and was drunk lol ended up getting sick on the way home coming out of both ends this was before I knew I had Crohn's I have not had any thing to drink since kinda of scared. I have a gluten allergic so wont be drinking beer I think that I would have a glass of red wine.


----------



## Scottskillz

Ill drink beer, tequila, and rum, bust rest assured Ill pay for it shortly after


----------



## Crohn's gal since 1989

bobby.parker said:


> Beer always seems to disagree with me, usually ok with a few pints! But I tend to be okay on liquors! I don't really drink too much my self anyways, I never intend to get drunk anyways!


Beer always killed me too!  When I quit beer, my Crohn's got way better!  I stick with vodka and mix.  My current fave is raspberry vodka with raspberry lemonade!:wine:


----------



## kel

Anyone else have a freaky tolerance to alcohol? When I first started drinking I could down a 5th of tequila or rum in one night without passing out, getting sick, or even getting hungover. My brother drinks a lot and has been for years and he still gets hangovers and doesn't seem to have that much tolerance.


----------



## Asbestosflaygon

I used to drink but recently quit. I just finished my 3rd year in university andwould go out mostly just on fridays, sometimes saturday nights for drinks with friends. Some nights it would get a little excessive, but for the most part i'd just have a nasty hangover and the D for a day or two after. I stuck to white wine and vodka + soda or cranberry juice. Decided to change my life around this summer and started eating gluten free/dairy free and cut out alcohol completely while taking some more natural remedies along with my entocort.


----------



## Poop2Much

I have had maybe two drinks in the past two years. Beer would cause probkems he bext day and exacerbate both my Crohns and arthritis. Three days of severe back pain was not worth a two hour buzz from alcohol but It kills me not to have a cold beer after playing in my men's hockey league every Monday, but I know I will feel better by abstaining. IF I drink, and I may start sipping a few now that Humira has everything under control, it will only be top shelf tequila - Don Julio 1942 or Jose Cuervo La Familia. No reason to drink crap if I'm only drinking very occasionally.


----------



## ReeSquee

UGH I was really hoping after I figured out my diet I would be able to drink, but after reading through this I feel like that might not happen! My drink used to be either hard cider or a mai tai.... both of which are probably too sweet from what I read! Maybe if I get EXTRA EXTRA dry cider I will be OK LOL....


----------



## rygon

It may not be the sweetness that affects you. I can drink cider (I like it dry and cloudy, but can drink the sweet stuff) and also white wine. I find its the beer and whisky that really plays me up (guessing its something to do with barely, wheat or malt)

My dad brought home a couple of bottles of Mai Tai and I loved it, unfortunately I can't seem to get it in the UK  so I have Sake instead


----------



## Axelfl3333

I find lager is horrible,but alcopops,vodka,gin,mojito,and the odd whiskey is fine but like everyone else I know before I go out if my insides are up to it.


----------



## JMDCA

Specific Carb Diet says occasionally Dry Wine, Gin, Rye, Scotch, Bourbon and Vodka are ok. I had to quit tho. A lemon drop martini blew up my stomach and put me in the hospital for the month of January  no joke. I might have some wine again in a few months but now I am just scared!


----------



## RCJ

Alcohol doesn't do anything bad to me... as long as I don't drink too much of it, that is!

I definitely don't drink as much as I used to, but I do drink a little. Beer, the odd Captain and Coke. Would hate to give it up!


----------



## mctrav

Ok so I am new to taking methotrexate and my doctor has not yet advised me to stop drinking. I told her I drink 2-3 drinks/week and she didnt' say anything. I also have found on occasion I do get stuck in the bathroom the next morning but only if I consume a lot of alcohol and sometimes even if I consume a lot I am just hungover the next day no rushing to the bathroom. If I stay at the lower level of drunk for the night and stick to beer/wine I am totally fine. But am I totally fine? There so much we don't know about whats going on inside atleast for me because I don't have much symptoms but apparently have a moderate-severe level of crohns... I realize drinking alcohol esp on methotrexate is damaging to the liver... but what about consuming fake sugars in zero calorie products while on methotrexate? those are hard on your liver too and I haven't heard any doctors mention this before.


----------



## ReeSquee

I actually just found out that any kind of alcohol can trigger crohn's problems, so I am officially bummed :/

maybe I need to move to Colorado LOL


----------



## Astro27

ReeSquee said:


> I actually just found out that any kind of alcohol can trigger crohn's problems, so I am officially bummed :/
> 
> maybe I need to move to Colorado LOL


I'm not going to get into that topic too much as the last time I brought that up here it wasn't a welcomed discussion at all, but I will say I have managed extremely well in the past.  The Indica strains have very powerful anti-inflammatory properties that can work wonders on a troubled flare up.  

As for alcohol I rarely drink it but my experience is:
-Hard alcohol - not good on my stomach at all
-Beer - I enjoy a good dark beer, it doesn't seem to bother me at all.
-Wine - I love wine, but I imagine if I drank too much my stomach wouldn't agree with it.  I rarely have more than 2 glasses.


----------



## Noxxia

I drink angry orchard hard ciders every weekend without any problems. 


Noxxia
8 yrs with crohns


----------



## Meech

Anything gassy like lager is out, but spirits non-bubbly wines and ales and stouts are ok for me.


----------



## LewisS

Dry (non-sugary) wines and ciders are okay for me. Never go for anything described as fruity, it's not fruit, it's sugar/fructose. Spirits are okay for me to drink at the time, but the next day I pay for it with D. Lager/beer, just NO.

I do think my drinking days are a huge factor in my gut problems. But like you said, you're 18, I'd definitely try to enjoy it and have plenty of nights out and then perhaps keep it at a sensible/social level. 

Right now, I still drink, but I've cut down a lot compared to how much I used to drink at your age. If I'm diagnosed with IBD, I'll probably stop drinking alcohol altogether. It seems like I'm slowly becoming unable to tolerate it anyway. In my head I want to drink, and I do, but then I pay the price.


----------



## Susan2

I really enjoy a glass or so of wine with my dinner and find that it doesn't have any negative effects. I can't drink anything bubbly any longer - I think that my shortened bowel can't cope with it and I end up with *so *much gas in my ostomy bag!


----------



## JMDCA

hi! bubbles are brutal ~ I have best results with dry wines with food. 
but like Lewis said, alcohol causes problems


----------



## gemling

I have recently been diagnosed and have started treatment. My little sis is getting married this weekend, so I am sure I will indulge at least in the wedding toast and possibly one or two vodka and OJs later on. I will have to play it by ear and see how I feel I think.

Last month for her Hen Do I just couldn't drink anything and we did a cocktails class! It was great fun though and I made it through it. Just wish I could have been in better health then to make it a more fun experience for her and to be able to have a bit more to drink than I did. A few sips of the welcome drink, a shot and a small amount of the Long Island Iced Tea I made was all I could manage.

I don't really want to drink to any kind of excess, but it would be nice if I can tolerate a drink or two now and then. We will see, I guess!


----------



## Hunt

Jack Daniels and coke, can't go wrong.

Doesn't give me any problems, beer usually does.


----------



## JoFowler

I now can't drink any carbonated drinks without severe gas!!!  I did have a craving for pop recently and left the cap off of a bottle of rootbeer - it took a long time to get flat lol


----------



## Absentminded

I drink any alcohol


----------



## n_julia

i stick to white wine/ gin/ vodka with a non sweetened mixer and i don't seem to have any problems. AVOID beer at all costs!


----------



## Bonzo 4

Every body is different trial by error . Stick with one drink the entire evening . If it gets you sick. Eliminate that drink next time . So on and so forth.


----------



## gemling

Well, I seemed to have coped perfectly fine with the alcohol. Probably drank more than I should have, but I was head bridesmaid so I got a lot of drinks given to me. But I stuck with drinking wine and had one vodka and OJ at the end of the night.


----------



## BlackButterflies

Vodka or gin but only one or two drinks.  So far everything else hurts - I miss my wine!


----------



## dvermette

im 20 years old got diagnosed with crohns about a year ago and had a foot cur out of my intestines a week later. my GI told me i have one of the most severe cases of crohns hes ever seen. I drink every single night and get hammered every friday and saturday night. I have never had one problem sense. when my doctor told me that the leading thing for flare ups was stress i figured out that know one knows a thing as to why flare ups happen. it would be hard to find someone thats not stressed in this economy. so do as you want and dont let anyone tell you what you cant do.


----------

